# Torch Coffee - Seville



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

Not in the UK, but if you're lucky enough to be in Seville at any point and bored of the Torrefacto coffee (v. dark roasted with a sugar glaze!), make sure you stop by Torch Coffee on your way to Plaza de Espana! I was there a few months ago on holiday and was blown away by this place, they roast their own coffee in the back of the shop on what looked like a Cafemino and appeared to be doing a great job of it. I had a V60 Colombian which was fruity, bright and very refreshing.

The highlight though is the cafe itself, tall glass windows in a very open and airy space full of students studying with a wooden bar and moorish tile work around it. A pleasure to sit in and relax out of the heat. I struggled to find many speciality independent cafes whilst I was in Spain but was really surprised by this place, a real hidden gem. Friendly staff as well who were accommodating to my broken Spanish







.

My pictures below don't do the place justice!


----------

